# Realtek USB Audio - S/PDIF optical to 5.1 :(



## alimdwb (Apr 6, 2021)

I recently purchased Asus Maximus XIII Z590 motherboard
I'm trying to do 5.1 channel on the rear optical S/PDIF out port without any success
have been tried 3 to 4 different mods from different developers and still not works

Realtek USB Audio - ALC4082

the 5 channels are works but the it just converts the surround from 2CH to 5.1CH
DTS:X already been install but it do nothing for S/PDIF

Please help


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

Your driver lacks DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live! It needs to be part of the OEM config, and more.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Your driver lacks DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live! It needs to be part of the OEM config, and more.


Does this alternative will helps me?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07LCBW...abc_A17AJV243VA7DNQY7BZM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

No its software in the driver you need added, I have the files and codes, but I don't have your device to trial-error with.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> No its software in the driver you need added, I have the files and codes, but I don't have your device to trial-error with.


Now all the Z590 MBs has this codec
We really need a solution 

at least any alternatives until the software been patched by someone


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

I would love to, but as mentioned I dont have the device and cant help 

----

I lied, I can help (jus kidding I forgot):

How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X (reaper-x.com)
VB-Audio Virtual Apps (vb-audio.com) < Free


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I would love to, but as mentioned I dont have the device and cant help
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


I've tried this "VB-Audio Virtual Apps (vb-audio.com) < Free"
but there is no audio sound coming from my sound bar system, I already set it as default and set it as 5.1 surround


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Did you follow the first guide link? It used to work, if not then try the one provided in the first link.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you follow the first guide link? It used to work, if not then try the one provided in the first link.


IDK maybe there is special wire for this, Im using regular S/PDIF digital "optical cable"


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

Virtual cable > encoder (via graphedit) > connects to spdif > spdif 5.1



			https://img.reaper-x.com/blogs/2011/04/graphstudio.jpg


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Virtual cable > encoder (via graphedit) > connects to spdif > spdif 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.reaper-x.com/blogs/2011/04/graphstudio.jpg


from where I can find these setting, there is now application or any thing, it just install a driver


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X
					

This simple how perhaps might be useful to those who are connecting their sound card to a receiver that doesn't have analog input (like me for example




					www.reaper-x.com


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> How To: Realtime AC3 / Dolby Digital Encoding for Games | Reaper-X
> 
> 
> This simple how perhaps might be useful to those who are connecting their sound card to a receiver that doesn't have analog input (like me for example
> ...


GraphStudio crash in step "B. AC3Filter from _DirectShow Filters_ to upmix the stereo channel into 5.1 AC3 / Dolby Digital" =(


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

There's a note at the bottom about 6 channels, if you have done this, the guide mentions crashes with it.
Otherwise I have not used that setup in a long time, maybe its not as good now.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

VB Audio works but still mixing FR and LR wth SR and SL =(

I will buy this:


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083DDGGZ4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

I'll save you the money and setup the above if you are ok with TeamViewer, you only need an encoder.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

No problem .. are you familiar with AnyDisk or only TeamViewer ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

I use TV because I don't have to install it. . Please message me directly, not here.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok jsut give me an hour I will eat my lunch then we will see



Ferather said:


> I use TV because I don't have to install it. . Please message me directly, not here.


can we make a section now via teamviewer ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

yes DM me details


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm also very interested in any development for ALC4080 series of Realtek USB audio drivers (versions 6.3.9600.x). It looks like most of the higher-end Intel 500 series boards have the chip. I'd be willing to contribute some funds towards buying one if it would help.

I've found the new drivers (currently on Gigabyte 6.3.9600.2277) severely lacking compared to my budget 7-year old board that had an ALC892:

* The connector retasking function in the Realtek Audio Console app doesn't actually appear to allow any retasking to take place- I want to plug my headphones into the back of the PC on a retasked connector separate from Front Speaker Out, like I was able to do with my old board, but it won't let me set Headphones as anywhere other than the front panel.
* In Realtek Audio Console, I have no EQ controls appearing anywhere, not even on the digital output like appeared above in the screenshots of the ASUS .2276 driver.
* I was also hoping to use 5.1 audio out of the S/PDIF but it's locked to stereo. I understand the decoding licensing issue, but I would've thought it would just be able to pass through audio to a receiver that is capable of the appropriate decoding! Very disappointed that this doesn't work and I'm hoping some driver work can help unlock it.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 12, 2021)

Z962LYB1UDG said:


> I'm also very interested in any development for ALC4080 series of Realtek USB audio drivers (versions 6.3.9600.x). It looks like most of the higher-end Intel 500 series boards have the chip. I'd be willing to contribute some funds towards buying one if it would help.
> 
> I've found the new drivers (currently on Gigabyte 6.3.9600.2277) severely lacking compared to my budget 7-year old board that had an ALC892:
> 
> ...


Yeh exactly, the decoding also didn’t go very well, still gives you the original sound (stereo/3.1 to 5.1)
I gave up and now im ordering HDMI audio extractor and I will give you the results.

the another way is to buying sound card but I prefer the audio extractor due to easy install and no need for drivers or modded drivers to keep it functioning


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

That's annoying, yes we found out the guide is out of date, and its a lot of hassle with Windows, probably because its a newer build.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's annoying, yes we found out the guide is out of date, and its a lot of hassle with Windows, probably because its a newer build.


Windows 10 1909 build 18363.1474
I didn’t update to any versions after this version
Because Im using cracked UWP that has been patched after this version

this version is about one and half years old now


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Noted.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 14, 2021)

alimdwb said:


> Now all the Z590 MBs has this codec



not necessarily true, alimdwb.
a few Z590 mobos from ASUS like this one and this one use different Realtek ALC codec chips like ALC1200 and *not* the ALC4082 chipset like what your specific Z590 Asus Maximus XIII board is using

edit - recently looked at this datasheet of Z590 boards from ASUS on their web site and only the ROG STRIX Z590 and ROG Maximus XIII Z590 series of gaming boards do use ALC408x chipsets while the PRIME and TUF GAMING Z590 series of boards use either ALC1200A or ALC897


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> not necessarily true, alimdwb.
> a few Z590 mobos from ASUS like this one and this one use different Realtek ALC codec chips like ALC1200 and *not* the ALC4082 chipset like what your specific Z590 Asus Maximus XIII board is using
> 
> edit - recently looked at this datasheet of Z590 boards from ASUS on their web site and only the ROG STRIX Z590 and ROG Maximus XIII Z590 series of gaming boards do use ALC408x chipsets while the PRIME and TUF GAMING Z590 series of boards use either ALC1200A or ALC897


Yeh I just noticed that
Only the premium mobos of Asus using this codec chipset.

we will see what’s happens, the motherboard is so adorable, it has a lot of options and features, the 5.1CH is not my big concern, I just wishing if there is something to do, but if not, there is other alternatives like HDMI audio splitter/extractor or aftermarket Sound Cards like Creative and other high performance brands etc.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Just to report in, I found a preset for Realtek USB and DTS:X, so *yes* it can be done, hopefully the same for DTS Interactive (which is the one you are looking for).
If you give me a link to your original Realtek USB drivers, I MIGHT be able to try some things, but I am not sure at this time.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just to report in, I found a preset for Realtek USB and DTS:X, so *yes* it can be done, hopefully the same for DTS Interactive (which is the one you are looking for).
> If you give me a link to your original Realtek USB drivers, I MIGHT be able to try some things, but I am not sure at this time.


I quote you my driver files before in another post
I will mention you there again

yeh hope there is some solution 
I will support you


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes I partly remember but couldn't fully remember, thank you.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes I partly remember but couldn't fully remember, thank you.





			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/usbaud-rar.194977/


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's GIGABYTE version, probably very similar: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_629_realtekusb_6.3.9600.2277.zip


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Got both thanks guys. Please be aware I don't have Realtek USB devices to test on, all will be beta. Take your time and make backups in order to restore.

I will post here, also note this is a side project, not a main project for me.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

Any time you need to test just tell me i will connect you via TV


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

The gigabyte one is more up-to-date, I will start with this one.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

Me too there is newer ver
I will upload it later


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

The gigabyte one has DTS APO4 in it (DTS:X). Apparently it just needs unlocking.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 14, 2021)

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1200/ROG_MAXIMUS_XIII_HERO/Realtek_Audio_Driver_V6.3.9600.2276_WIN10_64-bit.zip


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

I should have sometime working in a few days, thanks for the last one, that confirms DTS:X on USB.

====








						DTS DCH USB 2B
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Beta (untested): Make a restore point or other backup first. The driver is signed.

Added: DTS APO4 + DTS Interactive.[/URL]


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 15, 2021)

Can you walk me through what is happening in the install process? What does importing "signed.pfx" to the Root Certificate Store accomplish?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 15, 2021)

Driver signing, code signing. It validates the codes used in the driver, as part of the Windows driver system.




Signing a Driver for Public Release < Windows docs

====

If I managed to code it all properly without the Realtek USB device, and the preset works, you should unlock DTS:X, DTS:X Ultra and DTS Interactive.
The Ultra .inf is the the apps folder, the offline apps are here, DTS Interactive may not show as the default format.

The offline Sound Unbound should self license with the provided preset. Feedback required.


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 15, 2021)

A few notes:

I wasn't able to fully purge all drivers, I deleted all the Realtek Drivers using "Driver Store Explorer" but it looks like it was still loading a default "Realtek USB 2.0" driver published by Microsoft.






In any case, I manually "updated" that driver to RTKUSB.inf using the "Have Disk" method and was prompted for reboot.

I then installed the dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf from APPS folder and was then able to install the RealtekAudioControl app.

All my audio devices are working as before, (Speakers, Headphones, Digital Output) but I still don't have 5.1 outputs over digital, only 2.0.

Here are errors I get when I try to install the DTS apps:





App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.10.1.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found.  One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 15, 2021)

You did not install the extension (the other .inf in Win10), and you can ignore the install_uwp, use the other one.

----

You can also try the this guide, but with the USB driver.


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 15, 2021)

I did install the INF, but where would I have loaded it in Device Manager? There's only one device and I already forced it to RTKUSB.inf


----------



## Ferather (Apr 15, 2021)

Can you post your device ID, type system into Windows (near start), components > sound device.


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ferather (Apr 15, 2021)

Ok thanks, I will fix in about 10 minutes. https://www.mediafire.com/file/zv0wluj17mh1b8w/DTS_DCH_USB_2B.7z

Run pnputil (in the guide post above) to clean old drivers, or restore if you made one.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

I only tried to delete the updated driver
automatically it will restore the original driver Audio USB 2.0
then I update the driver using WIN10 folder

and that's it.
no audio


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 16, 2021)

Are you choosing the driver using Update Driver / Browse My Computer For Drivers / Let Me Pick / Have Disk workflow?


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

Z962LYB1UDG said:


> Are you choosing the driver using Update Driver / Browse My Computer For Drivers / Let Me Pick / Have Disk workflow?


yes but after uninstalling and delete Realtek USB driver
Update driver > Browse > choosing WIN10 > OK
after Update Driver / Browse My Computer For Drivers / Let Me Pick / Have Disk

but after, will be no audio
no speakers no S/PIDF


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

Is that after a restart? If still no joy, someone else with the device will have to write it for you, I cannot debug without the device, sorry.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Is that after a restart? If still no joy, someone else with the device will have to write it for you, I cannot debug without the device, sorry.


yes in each steps windows asks me to restart and I do

but i didnt do anything regarding to the certificates


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

Did you install the extension after installing the driver? WIn10\RTKEXT.inf < Right click and install. You should just double click install.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

by disabling the audio from Task Manager, I stops automatically recognize the Audio USB 2.0
and now the driver was installed fine without original Audio interrupt
but still no audio device even I start the Audio from Task Manager


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

you installed the extension?


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you install the extension after installing the driver?


I just run your Install.cmd 
i don't know if it will install the ext. or i need to install it manually

ok i will do now


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

Then you will have to wait for someone with the device to debug it, sorry nothing I can do about it, and TV is hassle with writing drivers and restarts.

Maybe another time.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

I install the Ext. and restart
nothing happens
still the same

no audio device are recognized using this driver

that's what I got so far


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

I see, so I programmed something wrong with SPDIF. I will look into it at another time.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I see, so I programmed something wrong with SPDIF. I will look into it at another time.


sure
and as I told you before
when ever you need a test you can use mine


----------



## Z962LYB1UDG (Apr 16, 2021)

My optical S/PDIF worked fine ("Realtek Digital Output"), just it was the same 2 channel as before, no option for more channels.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

ok interesting


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 17, 2021)

As the HDMI 2.0 Audio Extractor:
the Display was great and its still on 1440p at 144Hz
the Audio is giving me 5.1 channel as it supposed to, BUT!

Speakers Setup -> Actual Speakers

   L speaker           ->         SL/RL speakers
   R speaker          ->         SR/RR Speaker
   Subwoofer         ->             no audio
   C speaker          ->             no audio
SL/RL speaker      ->             no audio
SR/RR speaker     ->             no audio

will go to the 2nd alternative


			https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Internal-Headphones-Discrete-Supports/dp/B08HYPH5T6/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=creative+sound&qid=1618695178&sr=8-9
		


that's what we looking for
Creative Sound Blaster Z SE​see image no. 6


----------



## Ferather (Apr 17, 2021)

That's because you lack the transcoder on the system, Windows will ALWAYS output 2 channel on SPDIF without compression (DTS, Dolby). < Windows will send PCM (analogue).
I will need to borrow you via TeamViewer, I might be able to get the driver to work, it has DTS interactive (analogue to digital transcoder), what you need.


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's because you lack the transcoder on the system, Windows will ALWAYS output 2 channel on SPDIF without compression (DTS, Dolby). < Windows will send PCM (analogue).
> I will need to borrow you via TeamViewer, I might be able to get the driver to work, it has DTS interactive.


I will DM you


----------



## Ferather (Apr 17, 2021)

I have not written changes yet, maybe in 45mins-1 hour?


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I have not written changes yet, maybe in 45mins-1 hour?


ok


----------



## jasonsforney (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi all,
I have a problem.
First the specs.
Motherboard Gigabyte Z87X-HD3
Processor is an intel i5-4690(I know its old 
GPU is a GTX 1050 Ti
And I am using this PC as a home theater set up.
I got a older yamaha RX-657 which I have connected though a spdif cable.
And i have a full 5.1 setup connected to the yamaha.
I stream my movies using prime and itunes.
I already know that prime won't do surround on PC.
But I cannot get any type of surround out of itunes.
I tried sitting on the phone with apple for three hours didn't do anything.
Wanted to see if anybody on here has any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

Based on TOSLink 1.0, you will need a PCM encoder, such as DTS Interactive, and an upmixer to upmix stereo to 5.1-7.1.
Currently we are on TOSLink 2.0, but OEM's are terrible, and still reference TOSLink 1.0.


----------

